# Build #2 on 2010 Camaro (Hertz setup was stolen last time



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

A few months ago we had a lot of our sound system stolen right in front of our house. 

So, what to do about it, build a nicer setup...:sm0:

The install is starting to all come together. The builder and I decided on a final design. Here are some work in progress photos. 

We are building a false floor with a Plexiglas border that will be lit up on both the Amp and Subs along with some Plexiglas sides. 

He used 36sqft in the trunk and fender areas. 

Equipment that is being used this time

Audison 5.1k
Pair of 12" Hertz 300Ds
(rest of the Hertz are still in the car)


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Are you taking security precautions this time around....and thinking about them during the install?

I had a system stolen when I was 19 and learned my lesson real quick.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

sq_assasin said:


> Are you taking security precautions this time around....and thinking about them during the install?
> 
> I had a system stolen when I was 19 and learned my lesson real quick.


Yep, put it in my garage...LOL

and, I now have a FULL video surveillance at my home as well.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Where in Florida? I think I'm starting a list of non-safe places to be with nice things lol.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Mazda3SQ said:


> Where in Florida? I think I'm starting a list of non-safe places to be with nice things lol.


Better look for a rock in middle of no where and not tell anyone where you live. :laugh:

I live in a very middle class area and people tend to look for healthy income areas. My parents live in expensive house community and they have had cars get broken into.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

for sure, good luck with the install and not getting it jacked again. In my experience a viper alarm installed by someone who knows half the f*** what they're doing (and won't track you down and steal themselves) along with some little personal touches and you'll be good.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks,

This was my old setup..


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

The previous setup was nice!


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

For those that want to see the other mods/photos of the cars work here you go.

The car got gutted with 46 miles on the odo. The car is a 2SS/RS










Current Mod list
Leather Dash with Alcantara insert
Leather Visors
Leather center console 
Leather shifter knob
Leather armrest
Leather A-pillars
Leather B-pillars
Leather doors w/ Alcantara inserts
Redesigned Leather seats
Redesigned Leather back seats
Leather rear deck lid
Leather visors
Alcantra roof
Leather and Real Carbon Fiber Dshape steering wheel 
Leather glove box
Leather ebrake
Leather ebrake boot 
Leather door sills 
Leather rear armrest
Custom painted from grill 
20% tint all the way around with front window at 50%
Borla exhaust
H&R Lowering springs 
Vossen 3 Piece forged wheels
Carbon Creations Full Carbon Fiber spoiler
Resonators coming off
Pair of 12 inch Subs Hertz High Energy HX300D
Pair of Hertz High Energy HT25 Tweets
Pair of Hertz High Energy HV165L 6.5 inch mids
Pair of Hertz DCX690 6x9
Audison Lrx 5.1k Amp - 1350 Watts
Metra Double Din
Pioneer 4200DVD 7"

Mods on the way
Carbon Fiber engine cover
Carbon Fiber fuse box
Carbon Fiber Radiator shroud 
Carbon Fiber (one off ADM lid) 
Carbon Fiber Speedo cluster
Carbon fiber / leather console lid
Alcantara / leather 4 pack
Alcantara shifter boot
American Racing headers 
ADM CAI
Tune
(undecided on the body parts right now)

Here is the car when we ripped out the interior. (to watch the video of us ripping it out see my website) 


















Here are some of the interior shots.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Carbon Fiber / Paint rear spoiler 

























Exhaust 















[/IMG]

Sound system = We will be re-doing this whole system since it was stolen!!








http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/3474
[IMG]http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/3474/681/33682840127_large.jpg

Wheels - Vossen


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm NOT trying to be a dick but whats up with the wrap job on the passenger door where it meets the passenger side dashboard???


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> I'm NOT trying to be a dick but whats up with the wrap job on the passenger door where it meets the passenger side dashboard???


Fresh leather, it was taking the day it was put on the door. You have to allow for shrinkage. It is tighter now.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

indpowr said:


> Fresh leather, it was taking the day it was put on the door. You have to allow for shrinkage. It is tighter now.


Gotch, That makes sense to me...I was hoping it wasnt that whomever wrapped it just left it like that since they did every other part of the car very well, I thought maybe it was just the last part they did and they got lazy LOL


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

nice car, where did you get your interior done? How much was the alcantara headliner?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

nepl29 said:


> nice car, where did you get your interior done? How much was the alcantara headliner?


My company did it. Cost of labor and materials. But, the Alcantara we use is more expensive than leather. Same stuff used in Labmo, Ferrari, etc..


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice car.


----------



## Dooby357 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice set-up, exspecially the aftermarket HU integration.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is a nice piece we just had mad up in Carbon Fiber for our new Cold Air intake....

Mods on the way this week...in addition to the whole sound system.

Carbon Fiber engine cover
Carbon Fiber fuse box
Carbon Fiber Radiator shroud
Carbon Fiber (one off ADM lid) pictured 
Carbon Fiber Speedo cluster
Carbon fiber / leather console lid
Alcantara / leather 4 pack
Alcantara shifter boot
American Racing headers
ADM CAI
Tune


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

I know you, your HOT!!! IMHO it's all the pics you got your everywhere on the net it was likely a thief with prime opptunirty...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The car is so pretty. Far from my first car, red 1991 Camaro in 1996. Honestly I'm more interested in how it drives. That should be the intended use other than a fashion statement.

EDIT: That last picture is like an exotic car. Sharp and aggressive.


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

god damn thats a sexy ass camaro.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

mjgonegm said:


> I know you, your HOT!!! IMHO it's all the pics you got your everywhere on the net it was likely a thief with prime opptunirty...


I hope you mean my wife is HOT... LOL 

I can post a photo of her on the car if people want. The car is not everywhere, I have not posted it on 6speedonline, lambopower, FerrariChat, etc...:laugh:

It was wrong place and time, not setup prior since other cars in the neighborhood was hit also.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> The car is so pretty. Far from my first car, red 1991 Camaro in 1996. Honestly I'm more interested in how it drives. That should be the intended use other than a fashion statement.
> 
> EDIT: That last picture is like an exotic car. Sharp and aggressive.


I agree. The Sis-inlaw takes great photos. Here is the wife on her car.










Here are a few items that will be going into the car.

Carbon Fiber / Leather console lid


















Alcantara / Leather 4 pack


















Carbon Fiber speedo cluster









Engine cover


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks good. Nice and clean. Not over the top. Just clean. Well done.


----------



## Dooby357 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great car again, definitey put a new picture and life on the Camaro. Will these pieices be mass-produced by DSV like the ones for the Corvette?


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Dooby357 said:


> Great car again, definitey put a new picture and life on the Camaro. Will these pieices be mass-produced by DSV like the ones for the Corvette?


Yes, they are already. He is my partner and I help run the Camaro side with our company. I do not post the name since we are not a vendor here.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

very nice car!!


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

We will be picking the car up this week from Titan with a LOT more HP so why not dress up that HP...
A lot of carbon... ( I have carbon issues) 

Carbon Valve cover
Carbon ADM intake lid
Carbon Radiator cover
Carbon Fuse box
(working on Carbon ADM elbow bend)


----------



## Dooby357 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I got the C6 but I was looking at a SS for the back seat and trunk.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Dooby357 said:


> Yeah I got the C6 but I was looking at a SS for the back seat and trunk.


Nice, we have a pretty modded C6 as well.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

New pix. Can should be done LATE today.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I can honestly say that I have never liked the new camaro until this one. I now have a new found respect for this car. I love what you have done with the interior. That has been my big gripe with this car.


----------



## Rock The Boat (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Car! My wife works in Oshawa building the Camaro.I wish you could buy them with "Nice" factory upgraded sound systems, would be a lot easier then ripping it apart!
Good Job!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rock The Boat said:


> Nice Car! My wife works in Oshawa building the Camaro.I wish you could buy them with "Nice" factory upgraded sound systems, *would be a lot easier then ripping it apart*!
> Good Job!


easy yes. But what true diy'er prefers easy


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Teaser photo of the final product. We also added a Leather/Alcatara 4 gauge pack today and Leather/Carbon Fiber console lid. 










New 4 pack


----------



## Rock The Boat (Sep 8, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> easy yes. But what true diy'er prefers easy


Ya....I hear you!.....:laugh:


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

I am picking the car up today... WOOHOOO!


----------



## Rock The Boat (Sep 8, 2010)

indpowr said:


> I am picking the car up today... WOOHOOO!


Once you get it.....drive it up here to Ontario, Canada...:laugh:


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Well we just got the car back from doing the ARH, ADM, and Tune. So, nice time to make it look pretty as well. We still have a few items to do but it is coming together.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Installed the engine pieces last night...


----------



## Emilio Eltz (May 28, 2009)

greeeeeeeeeat car , man:wideeyed:


very good job


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

The first picture is in DAYLIGHT. So, it is still very bright. 









The Audison lights up when turned on

















Night time

























Real Carbon Fiber pillars (playing around with this idea)


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Here are the new interior pieces. 4 pack in Alcantara and leather and console lid in Carbon Fiber and leather.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I only see one flaw with this car. It is an automatic. LOL Great build.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

jayhawkblk said:


> I only see one flaw with this car. It is an automatic. LOL Great build.


It is the wifes car. Trust me you want her to drive an auto!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm guessing you used blue leds, was this in rope form or individual?
Where did you purchase them from?

Really steller all around car....


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I'm guessing you used blue leds, was this in rope form or individual?
> Where did you purchase them from?
> 
> Really steller all around car....


Over 70 individuals leds at 5 watts each he wired them together for 4 hours. Not sure where he got them from but I am sure most large auto electronic companies can get them.

Thanks


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I'm guessing you used blue leds, was this in rope form or individual?
> Where did you purchase them from?
> 
> Really steller all around car....


Try here Flexible LED Strips don't wire the individual ones together.


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

jayhawkblk said:


> Try here Flexible LED Strips don't wire the individual ones together.


Curious what the difference is other than time savings. I know my guy spent 4 hours sauntering.


----------



## Bama All Terrain (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Bama All Terrain said:


> Looks great


Thank you


----------



## indpowr (Mar 18, 2010)

Video of our new ARD headers, ADM intake, and aggressive tune...

YouTube - M4H01233.MP4


----------

